# RESERVE BMOQ SPRING 2011



## bolt (24 Jan 2011)

Is anyone aware of the dates (even in the past) for when the Spring PRES BMOQ is for Eastern Ontario. I am referring to the part II portion for officers only, since part I usually is a joint BMQ with NCM's. 

I hear it is 11 days/2 weeks, and likely at Petawawa, and potentially in May this year. But all I've heard is it "may" be, or "should" be and no one is course loaded yet. I have no problem waiting and I know things can change frequently. However it is only prudent based on my civvie street job to try to have a good idea as to when this is  so I can book time off, or I may not be able to attend. I hear you cannot attend CAP / BMOQ-L without the part II BMOQ. 

To the wise men out there that seem to know the in's and out's of training calendars and the usual cycle of things...please provide some wisdom here.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

;D

Good question and one  I will have to look up.........when I am not sitting at home.  Funny though, that you would ask this on the internet rather than of your OPs Officer/Warrant Officer who would have access to this information.


----------



## bolt (24 Jan 2011)

Please be assured I have asked everyone possible. This is my last resort to try to get some information that may narrow down the time frame. From Ops right on up the CoC. No one knows. I know of at least 2 other officers in training whose units and OpsO's also are still awaiting dates and times. I'll pm you details if you like but due to my civvie occupation I really need those dates. I'm currently burning up vacation time booking off tentative dates just to ensure I don't get burned.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

I can have a look at the National Trg Calandar tomorrow.  It looks like I may have to look that info up anyway.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

If I remember correctly, both Pt 1 and Pt 2 were run back to back in London last year with only one or two days allowed to get tp Gagetown and begin CAP.  Hopefully, timinings will not be so tight this time.


----------



## Class-Senior (24 Jan 2011)

I also would like any info I can get regarding the last two weeks of BMOQ.
All I have been told is "you will be told when you need to know"
but my civilian employer isn't as understanding as I should be and
my wife even less so.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

Guys

I know all too well the state of affairs where people can not get enough lead time to book their Leave from their employer.  I have no idea how we have gotten to the state where Taskings and Courses are announced on a Friday and expect people to be in location on Monday.  It is a "Plug and Play" attitude that someone developed in the late '90s.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

Looking at the Calendar for LFCA there were two weekend crses in St Thomas that have been cancelled.   The first was 8 Jan to 17 Apr 11 and the other was 12 Mar to 15 May 11.  No new dates are posted.  

Similarly, PLQ Mod 6 is scheduled for 12 Jul to 20 Aug...................2010.  Last year.  

So this calendar for 10/11 is sadly out of date and hasn't been updated for some time.


----------



## Redeye (25 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, both Pt 1 and Pt 2 were run back to back in London last year with only one or two days allowed to get tp Gagetown and begin CAP.  Hopefully, timinings will not be so tight this time.



That's sadly nothing new.  When I did that course in 2002 it was in Meaford - the original info said it was done Friday afternoon and I had to be in Gagetown Sunday night.  I showed up with travel orders and my own car with permission to drive myself to Gagetown - only to be told that the course ended Saturday afternoon and I was going to have to fly and leave my car in Meaford.  I protested, my CoC got involved, and myself and a co-driver headed off first thing Saturday.  By the "rules" we were supposed to need three days to make the drive, which was of course nonsense, but they let us go eventually.

Oh, but not before I got jacked up by the Major in charge of ... Leadership Company I guess? for having gotten the travel orders I did.


----------



## bolt (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the help anyway lads. I understand that sometimes last minute changes have to be made, but especially in the reserve world at the officer level where our full-time jobs may be in critical sectors (Provincial/Federal Government, Police etc.) one would hope it may change for the better at some point. But from what I've heard its been this way for some time so I won't get my hopes up. 

At least I'll be able to report back to my police chain of command that I've done everything in my power to find these dates out. You'd think though that someone who is in a planning cell or admin group somewhere would at least have an idea of the parameters they're working with.  As in, it will 'tentatively' be sometime in May, definately before June prior to CAP etc. exact dates to be determined.  [For example, if they're booking 2 weeks at Petawawa, wouldn't that involve having instructors lined up, teaching space booked, course materials sorted out etc. by now since it is 2 months away?] 

Or perhaps it is like my full-time job where that just makes way too much sense. The worst part is that on the civvie side of things the assumption is "it's the military, ofcourse _they_ have their dates sorted out, you just haven't gotten the right information." So it ends up reflecting badly on us. Anyway, enough venting. Adapt and Overcome I once heard someone say. I'm still happy to be a new member of the CF family.


----------



## Class-Senior (25 Jan 2011)

Sorry if this appears to be hijacking the discussion but, does everyone drive to their courses? Does anyone take the train, fly ?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> Sorry if this appears to be hijacking the discussion but, does everyone drive to their courses? Does anyone take the train, fly ?



You go by the most 'economical means'.  Then there is the 'Quality of Life' factor.  In some cases it is cheaper in the long run and/or better for the member to drive their own vehicle.   Going on course in Halifax and departing from Edmonton, may not be such a case.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2011)

Seen ppl drive from BC to Gagetown before.....




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You go by the most 'economical means'.  Then there is the 'Quality of Life' factor.  In some cases it is cheaper in the long run and/or better for the member to drive their own vehicle.   Going on course in Halifax and departing from Edmonton, may not be such a case.


----------



## bolt (28 Jan 2011)

Well the latest thing a `little birdie`told me was that they heard LFCA/Brigade may have some tentative dates but are not releasing them yet.... Anyone have a magic 8 ball to lend?


----------



## Redeye (28 Jan 2011)

For summer courses, you can travel POMV if authorized, but you will only be paid mileage etc up to the amount of the cost of the most economical means of transport.  So when I drove to Gagetown for Phase 3 I was paid high rate mileage - but only for the equivalent of the plane ticket cost (which was about $800).  That was more than enough for fuel, meals, lodging, etc - and well worth having my car there for weekends and evenings when we had the chance to get away, though that doesn't happen on course much.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Seen ppl drive from BC to Gagetown before.....


----------



## Class-Senior (2 Feb 2011)

Any idea when the dates will be released ?


----------



## bolt (27 Mar 2011)

Dates are out it seems - May 17 - Jun 2 is what I've been told. Still waiting on course loading. An old TP indicates a 12 day course. IS it possible - to those who may know - that the above dates may include Instructor prep time and the actual course is Sun May 22 - Thu Jun 2 2011 which would be 12 days??


----------



## OneMissionataTime (7 Apr 2011)

I thought Reserve Officers did BMOQ with RegF Officers.. Or is that only the ones who go to RMC.. Or do you have a choice.


----------



## Danny_C (7 Apr 2011)

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> I thought Reserve Officers did BMOQ with RegF Officers.. Or is that only the ones who go to RMC.. Or do you have a choice.



I believe that is only ROTP candidates. Reserve Officers can select summer or weekend BMOQ if they are available.


----------



## Dissident (7 Apr 2011)

My (future) PL OC was on a week end BMQ I taught on.


----------



## squeezboks (18 Apr 2011)

It was approx. 12 days last year when I did it in Aldershot.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2011)

squeezboks said:
			
		

> It was approx. 12 days last year when I did it in Aldershot.



Was that the Mod 1 or the Mod 2?


----------



## Snakedoc (19 Apr 2011)

Dan84 said:
			
		

> I believe that is only ROTP candidates. Reserve Officers can select summer or weekend BMOQ if they are available.



I know most people in this thread are probably looking at the Army Reserve.  But just to clarify, Navy (and I believe Air) reserve officers do the reg-force equivalent BMOQ in the summer with other reserve officers, or they may be loaded on one of the other reg force BMOQ serials run through-out the year if space is available.  The weekend option is specific to the Army Reserve.


----------

